# Add .cr2 and .dng to permitted file types?



## Jim Saunders (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi, is this possible?

Jim


----------



## Admin US West (Sep 1, 2014)

No. They tend to be much too large, our servers are not Amazon S3 servers. A cr2 or dng file requires external software to convert to something viewable. That means every user would have to download the file in order to see it. For cr2, the user would have to have software that supports the camera used, and for dng, they would need software that supports dng.

I suggest that you link users to a offsite service like drop box. They can download and then play with the file.


----------

